
Ask HN: What is the one thing I can learn from you, that will make me rich? - slmnm
Assuming: rich == happy
======
lutusp
1\. If there was an idea that could be summarized in a few words, by which
people could be made rich, then everyone would be rich.

2\. But everyone is not rich.

3\. Therefore there is no such idea.

> Assuming: rich == happy

But rich people as a class aren't happy. If they were predisposed to
happiness, they wouldn't have bothered to become rich. Being rich is a
consolation prize for people who aren't naturally happy.

~~~
slmnm
> If there was an idea that could be summarized in a few words, by which
> people could be made rich, then everyone would be rich.

What I meant was, in your life there must be things you do or a habit you have
developed over time that contributes to your monetary success in life

> But rich people as a class aren't happy

I don't understand why you think so. My assumption that rich == happy (returns
True) was to not fret over the thought (on this thread) that being rich
doesn't make you happy.

Your feedback is appreciated. Thanks :)

~~~
lutusp
> What I meant was, in your life there must be things you do or a habit you
> have developed over time that contributes to your monetary success in life

Okay, that's not a rich recipe, that's an avoid-financial-mistakes recipe.
It's explained in detail here:

[http://arachnoid.com/equities_myths](http://arachnoid.com/equities_myths)

Again, it's not a recipe to make you rich, your original inquiry, it's just a
way to avoid mistakes.

>> But rich people as a class aren't happy

> I don't understand why you think so.

But that's not an opinion, it's not just what I think. It's a fact. More here:

[http://blogs.wsj.com/wealth/2011/03/09/dont-envy-the-
super-r...](http://blogs.wsj.com/wealth/2011/03/09/dont-envy-the-super-rich-
they-are-miserable/) ("Don’t Envy the Super-Rich, They Are Miserable")

[http://www.fool.com/personal-finance/saving/why-rich-
people-...](http://www.fool.com/personal-finance/saving/why-rich-people-
really-arent-happier.aspx) ("Why Rich People Really Aren't Happier")

[http://health.howstuffworks.com/mental-health/human-
nature/n...](http://health.howstuffworks.com/mental-health/human-nature/new-
study-says-the-excessively-rich-arent-any-happier-so-who-is.htm) ("NEW STUDY
SAYS THE EXCESSIVELY RICH AREN'T ANY HAPPIER")

------
sp332
Assuming rich ~= definitely not poor
[http://www.investopedia.com/terms/p/payyourselffirst.asp](http://www.investopedia.com/terms/p/payyourselffirst.asp)

------
addedlovely
Value the things that cost nothing, and you'll be rich.

------
rman666
Don't give away things that others will value (such as how to get rich) for
free.

